# Maladie enfant ass mat



## Blue (7 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,
Je ss ass mat et j'ai besoin de votre aide. Mon fils est malade. Il a eu de la fièvre le jour où je gardait 2 enfants. J'en ai informé mes employeurs et leur ai dit que je pouvait quand même accueillir leur enfant. Ils on préféré ne pas me les mettre durant 2 jrs. Dans le contrat, il est stipulé que je ne prend pas les enfants malades. Donc que je déduis.  Il est arrivé aussi que mon fils soit bien plus malade que la et de déduire les jrs. Ma question est, est ce que ils doivent quand même me payer car je leur ai dit que je pouvais accueillir et ils ont refuser ou dois je déduire ces 2 jrs comme je ne prends pas les enfants malades et que je dois faire pareil avec mon fils?.
Merci pour votre aide


----------



## assmatzam (7 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour. 

Si vous avez averti vos employeurs de la situation et du fait que l'accueil était maintenu je dirais que vous n'avez rien à déduire de votre salaire 

Si vous aviez explicitement indiqué que vous ne pouviez pas accueillir là oui il y aurait eu deduction mais ce n'est pas le cas 

Les parents ont décidé de ne pas vous confier les enfants donc pour moi ce sera une absence pour convenance personnelle du parent employeur


----------



## Catie6432 (7 Juillet 2022)

Tout pareil qu'assmatzam.


----------



## abelia (7 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, oui comme vous étiez d'accord pour accueillir les enfants, vous n'avez rien à déduire.


----------



## kikine (7 Juillet 2022)

et la prochaine fois si votre enfant est malade et que vous accueillez et bien ne dites rien aux pe... c'est moche mais ça évitera les conflits


----------



## Griselda (7 Juillet 2022)

Qd mes enfts étaient petits et qu'ils étaient malades (et potentiellement contagieux: vomissements, diarrhées, fièvre) voici ce que je faisais:

- j'avertissais chaque PE en expliquant la situation 
- que s'ils me déchargeaient de leur enft puisque pour cette raison je deduirais la journée
- mais que s'ils n'avaient pas d'autres solutions je prendrais leur enfant sans pouvoir leur garantir que leur enft n'attraperait pas la maladie de mon enfant.

En effet je partais du principe que si je demande expressément aux Parents de faire preuve de considération pour leur enfant malade en restant auprès de lui mais aussi de civisme pour ne pas aller risquer de refiler aux copains et à Nounou je devais montrer l'exemple.
Mais ayant conscience que pour les PE il est souvent très compliqué d'avoir une solution d'urgence et encore plus difficile de dire à son propre patron qu'il doit prendre un jour parce que non pas son propre enfant mais celui de la Nounou est malade, c'est ouch'!

Le resultat c'est qu'à force de penser surtout aux PE, je réalise aujourd'hui que j'avais tort. J'aurais du simplement, puisqu'il était à estimer que mon enfant était malade (avait besoin de moi) et potentiellement contagieux, poser (imposer!) un jour enfant malade sans solde (puisque notre CCN ne ns l'accorde pas en maintient de salaire) car immanquablement, à chaque fois j'avais toujours au moins un PE qui ne pouvait pas me liberer (pas tjrs le même) si bien que je perdais les 2/3 de mon salaire (pour ceux qui le faisaient) sans pour autant être pleinement libérée pour m'occuper de mon enfant, de plus celui présent risquait d'être malade lui même et donc contagieux à son tour. Ma façon de gerer était certes pratique pour les PE qui restaient seuls décisionnaires mais n'était ni à mon avantage, ni à ceux des enfants.

Donc si par contrat on écrit qu'on accepte les enfants malades, la logique c'est de ne pas avertir les PE avant si on garde nos enfants malades, tt au plus les informer après, pour que ça ne semble pas être une perche tendue pour qu'ils gardent leurs enfants. Sans clause qui précise qu'on accepte les enfants malades, comme par définition nous ne sommes pas censées accueillir un enft contagieux, nous devrions poser un jour enft malade s'il s'agit du notre sans demander si c'est gênant ou pas. Ce jour alors est sans solde, sauf clause superieur ds le contrat.

Ds ton cas, c'est bancal. Tu leur dis que ton enft à de la fièvre, il peut être contagieux, il est normal que le PE evite de porter son enft même si tu ne l'as pas demandé expressément il s'attendra à ne pas devoir te payer puisque c'est bien ta famille qui empeche cet accueil selon eux.


----------



## Blue (7 Juillet 2022)

kikine a dit: 


> et la prochaine fois si votre enfant est malade et que vous accueillez et bien ne dites rien aux pe... c'est moche mais ça évitera les conflits


Oui c'est exactement ce que je me suis dit, j'ai voulu être honnête mais au final c'est tjrs nous qui sommes pénalisé sur notre salaire.  Déjà que j'ai pas un salaire de ministre.


----------



## Chantou1 (7 Juillet 2022)

kikine a dit: 


> et la prochaine fois si votre enfant est malade et que vous accueillez et bien ne dites rien aux pe... c'est moche mais ça évitera les conflits


Idem kikine. A éviter. Moins on en dit .... mieux c’est


----------



## assmatzam (7 Juillet 2022)

Moi maintenant je fonctionne comme les parents 
Je ne dis plus rien 

Si mon mari ou mon fils doivent rester à la maison pour x raisons comme la maladie et bien ça ne les concerne pas 
Bien évidemment sauf cas covid car je ne vais pas jouer avec la santé de mes accueillis

Si vraiment je dois m'occuper de mon fils et que je ne peux pas être à 100% physiquement et mentalement sur mon travail et bien je prend des jours sans solde
J'ai eut le cas l'année dernière quand mon fils a eut son accident 
Je suis resté 2 semaines à l'hôpital avec lui et 1 semaine de plus à la maison le temps de prendre mes marques avec notre nouvelle organisation de vie 

Je venais de commencer 2 nouveaux contrats depuis à peine 15 jours

Et bien j'ai été très claire 
Soit ils acceptent mon arrêt de travail soit ils vont voir ailleurs 
Ma famille sera toujours ma priorité 
Quitte à ne pas avoir de rentrée d'argent et manger des patates 🥔


----------



## Chantou1 (7 Juillet 2022)

VIVE Assmatzam.... Je vote pour ... quel est ton pseudo en anonyme déjà sur l’ancien forum  🕵️‍♀️  🙌😂


----------



## Chantou1 (7 Juillet 2022)

Assmatzam 

Une question : si mon chat est malade ... je dis ou pas 😾🙀😼😸😹


----------



## assmatzam (7 Juillet 2022)

Pk tu as un 🙀 ???


----------



## Chantou1 (7 Juillet 2022)

assmatzam a dit: 


> Pk tu as un 🙀 ???


Bah oui je vis avec un chat depuis mes 8 ans ... dès qu’il est au ciel .. un qui arrive par la fenêtre ou ... celle que j’ai Une femelle tigrée,  trouvée dans une poubelle ... 

mon fils l’a récupérée, mais comme il a déjà 3 chats je lui ai dit que j’allais la prendre. lolo pour les intimes ... Lohan pour le veto 😾


----------



## Nanou91 (7 Juillet 2022)

kikine a dit: 


> et la prochaine fois si votre enfant est malade et que vous accueillez et bien ne dites rien aux pe... c'est moche mais ça évitera les conflits


Bien d'accord.
En ce moment c'est parce qu'on est encore braqués COVID. Mais avant !!!!! quand l'enfant d'une ass mat avait un rhume, le nez qui coule, qu'il toussait un peu, on prévenait la terre entière ? les PE, les voisins, la sécu, la PMI, l'ARS ? Non.
Et bien qu'on continue à faire pareil. Tant que vous n'avez pas fait tester votre enfant, rien ne prouve qu'il est positif Covid.
Donc risquer de perdre du salaire pour rien. Perso c'est niet !
Plus de 200.000 cas en une journée, et est-ce que le Gouvernement prévoie de remettre le masque dans les transports en communs bondés ? non.... A un moment ça va bien que nous voyons les seules pénalisés.


----------



## angèle1982 (7 Juillet 2022)

Idem que les collègues même si je n'aime pas le mensonge avec des PE près de leurs sous il vaut mieux ne rien dire !!!


----------



## angèle1982 (7 Juillet 2022)

En tout cas vous avez juste prévenus ils ont pris la décision de garder leur enfant donc convenance personnelle ils ne déduisent rien (sauf les IE) voilà ne vous laissez pas faire ...


----------



## Ladrine 10 (7 Juillet 2022)

Bon je dévie un peu
Un jour j'ai un pe qui m'a ramené sont enfant ABS depuis quelques jours avec un arrêt de travail mdr 😆


----------



## chantal01 (14 Juillet 2022)

Blue a dit: 


> Bonjour,
> Je ss ass mat et j'ai besoin de votre aide. Mon fils est malade. Il a eu de la fièvre le jour où je gardait 2 enfants. J'en ai informé mes employeurs et leur ai dit que je pouvait quand même accueillir leur enfant. Ils on préféré ne pas me les mettre durant 2 jrs. Dans le contrat, il est stipulé que je ne prend pas les enfants malades. Donc que je déduis.  Il est arrivé aussi que mon fils soit bien plus malade que la et de déduire les jrs. Ma question est, est ce que ils doivent quand même me payer car je leur ai dit que je pouvais accueillir et ils ont refuser ou dois je déduire ces 2 jrs comme je ne prends pas les enfants malades et que je dois faire pareil avec mon fils?.
> Merci pour votre aide


bonjour, si vous avez noté dans votre contrat que vous n'acceptez pas les enfants malade, ça va dans les 2 sens donc déduction, vu votre contrat vous ne pouvez pas dire que vous pouvez accueillir. bonne journée


----------



## chantal01 (14 Juillet 2022)

angèle1982 a dit: 


> En tout cas vous avez juste prévenus ils ont pris la décision de garder leur enfant donc convenance personnelle ils ne déduisent rien (sauf les IE) voilà ne vous laissez pas faire ...


bonjour, non vu qu'au contrat c'est noté qu'elle refuse les enfants malade c'est déduction, elle doit respecter son contrat (un contrat va dans les 2 sens) donc bien faire attention a ce qu'on y note, c'est pour ça que j'accepte toutes les maladies et sans déduction de salaire même avec certificat médical bonne journée


----------



## angèle1982 (14 Juillet 2022)

OK mais perso je n'aurais pas prévenu que mon enfant était malade la prochaine fois elle réfléchira car vu la réaction des PE !!! et là on parle de l'enfant de l'ass mat ... bref !


----------



## Nounou22 (14 Juillet 2022)

Ça n'a rien à voir de refuser d'accueillir les enfants sous contrat qui sont malades et que son propre enfant est malade....vous n'allez pas jeter votre enfant malade dehors ...il vit à votre domicile....donc vous avez prévenu les parents par civisme pour qu'ils puissent ne pas mettre les leurs s'ils avaient peur que leur enfant attrape la maladie du votre ....mais pas de déduction de salaire ... convenance perso


----------



## LadyA. (14 Juillet 2022)

Mais pourquoi prévenir que votre enfant est malade ?
À moins d'une méga gastro , je ne dirai rien du tout , ça ne les regarde pas .


----------



## angèle1982 (14 Juillet 2022)

chantal01 a dit: 


> bonjour, non vu qu'au contrat c'est noté qu'elle refuse les enfants malade c'est déduction, elle doit respecter son contrat (un contrat va dans les 2 sens) donc bien faire attention a ce qu'on y note, c'est pour ça que j'accepte toutes les maladies et sans déduction de salaire même avec certificat médical bonne journée


Faut arrêter un peu ! non pas dans les 2 sens en tout cas NE RIEN DIRE ! point barre çà évite les embrouilles avec les PE radins !


----------

